# Trout Tourney



## Guest

why a rainbow trout???? are we going to Alaska after this???? ;D ;D


----------



## mygheenoe1

why would you have rainbows on your mind


----------



## tom_in_orl

It was put together by a grade school teacher who doesn't know better. She was trying to help and she is so nice that no one wanted to complain.


----------



## fatalbert43

> It was put together by a grade school teacher who doesn't know better. She was trying to help and she is so nice that no one wanted to complain.


The question is: is she hot?, and is she single?


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

I went to Madison Middle School... about seven years ago... And some of Garry's cousins go there now.. They don't need funding, they need better teachers. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## tom_in_orl

OMG just let it go already.


----------



## tom_in_orl

Nothing wrong with having an opinion if you stay on topic. Even a little off topic usually goes over fine but how you guys got from a tournament announcement to the quality of teachers in public schools unbelievable. Why would think this is place to have that debate?????????????????????????????????

And deleting your post because I chimed in is also silly. Now I look like I am an idiot because I am talking about something that is no longer there.


----------



## costefishnt

> Nothing wrong with having an opinion if you stay on topic. Even a little off topic usually goes over fine but how you guys got from a tournament announcement to the quality of teachers in public schools unbelievable. Why would think this is place to have that debate?????????????????????????????????
> 
> And deleting your post because I chimed in is also silly. Now I look like I am an idiot because I am talking about something that is no longer there.


what are you talking about idiot?


----------



## Guest

Let's start over and talk about directly on trout tournment and please stop debated on each other.....


----------



## tom_in_orl

[smiley=suicide.gif]

.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

i dont think i was the one that went off topic here but, when you said to leave it alone, then i did.   if i could repost what i said i would.  sorry for ruining another thread!!!!!!!!!   f%ck!!!

i was on topic about how this tournament would be good for funding the school and the kids.
it makes me sick to think that people would think that the teachers are what the problem is in our school system!!


----------



## deerfly

Considering the off-topic swerves, lousy spelling and grammar, maybe quality teachers really are a problem after all? 

Its a good thing the tournament entry isn't based on a well formed and intelligent 500 word essay. :


----------



## JRH

I will be out of town this weekend. Good luck with the tournament.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred

sorry everyone, esp. to sophie for over reacting.  didnt mean to get out of control.  i shouldnt take things so seriously.   i have a couple family members that are teachers and i guess i got a little defensive. i will lighten up.  sorry :-[

does anyone know how the tourney went?


----------



## tom_in_orl

With the wind blowing hard this weekend I hope the did ok.


----------

